# What would you do?



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

If you caught a fish with a lure connected to its mouth. Then a person says that's his he lost. 
Would you give it to him? Or ignore him and keep the lure.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on a lot of things......was he cool about it, how long had he been there, etc. If somebody is going to stoop as low as lying to get a free lure, they've already lost in my book. I'd probably give it to them out of sympathy/pity. 

All that said, if the guy was a dink about it or didn't approach me the right way, I'd probably tell him to hit the bricks. My only caveat to that is people fishing with kids or women.....I'm a lot softer when someone approaches me in that case.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I like the previous reply ^ depends on how the guys says it


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Depends on the bait


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

If it was a lazy rooster tail I would let him have it and give him the rest of mine that do not spin any longer.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Did he lose it while you were there? Or did he talk about it before you caught the fish? Then yes. 

Questionable any other time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if he wanted the lure id give it to him. I have enough lures that I dint need to keep one that might belong to someone else.
sherman


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Depends of how big he was and/or how psychotic he looked!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

you can profile a person pretty quick and figure out if they are honest,


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I would keep it if it is a good lure. If it is something i wouldnt use i would release the fish with lure attached and tell the person to catch it them self. Havent delt with to many nice people fishing in central ohio.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> Did he lose it while you were there? Or did he talk about it before you caught the fish? Then yes.
> 
> Questionable any other time.


He lost it a week ago lol. Then he saw the fish and the lure and said that's my lure. lol


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Makes me wonder how long a broken off lure would actually stay in a fishes mouth. A week seems like a long time to me but certainly possible I guess.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Was the guy kidding around? Lots of sarcasm flying around when fishing.....
Id keep it.....


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta be one of the top trolling threads of the year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

odell daniel said:


> you can profile a person pretty quick and figure out if they are honest,


^^^^^^^
...This is exactly why a Conman is successful


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Were you in a boat or on shore? If I wasn't very close to him I'd ask him what kind of lure it was. If he didn't know I'd say winning! and keep it. If he knew I'd give it to him.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Hook N Book said:


> Gotta be one of the top trolling threads of the year.


Yep. That’s what the ignore button is for.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I've given kids lure's I didn't know and even other fishermen in the middle of lake Erie when they weren't catching.
Good or bad, I guess I'm susceptible of being profiled as a result. Help if you can, otherwise keep it moving and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hook N Book said:


> Gotta be one of the top trolling threads of the year.


Honestly can’t believe you haven’t banned him


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Better give me my lure back brah! I would throw you in the water if you didnt!


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I'd give him the lure and anyone else who wanted it. I have way to many as it is.
I've found 4 this year and have given them away.

My buddy snagged a crankbait a couple of days ago and gave it to me even though I told him I didn't want it. It needs a rear treble and most likely I'll give it away once it' repaired.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

As soon as I saw the name of the op I thought "here we go again" I may try to figure out the ignore button.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Got it!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> Better give me my lure back brah! I would throw you in the water if you didnt!


Pshhhhhhh you’d run away


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

If you removed an 1/8th oz orange Roadrunner from a musky's mouth I hooked Monday morning, you can keep it.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You could either give it to him or keep it yourself!! doesn't really.
I personally would give it to him I have so many lures one more or one less will never break the bank


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Compelling question


----------

